# Lucy and Family



## LuvaBun (Dec 18, 2005)

I was visiting Varna the other day and managed to get some photos taken. 

















Lucy and Her Mom











And Varna and her hubby






Jan


----------



## doodle (Dec 18, 2005)

Awww, so sweeet. What a cuddle bunny. :heart:


----------



##  (Dec 18, 2005)

:wave: Hi Varna ! Lucy Looks Great! and So Do You ! 

Hope You are feeling better My Friend .


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 18, 2005)

how cute......Lucysnugglin with her mommy!! Can tell she loves you very much!


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 18, 2005)

awww Lucy is so so so cute with the one up onedown ears. And you can tell she just loves her mommy more than anythingelse! You and your family look wonderful, Varna! hope you're feelingbetter!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 18, 2005)

Awww that Lucy is such a doll! I love the picture of you having a cuddle, i can see the love!:inlove:

Edit:spelling


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 18, 2005)

What a beautiful bunny! :inlove:

Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 18, 2005)

Awwwww Varn it is great to see some pics of youand your precious Lucy. Your Husband seems so wonderful to you. you arebeautiful in everyway. You are a sweetheart. Lucy is so pretty too.


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks alot jan 

they are brilliant :bunnydance:


----------



## KatyG (Dec 19, 2005)

Cool. Great to see some pics. Lucy is so cute. Do her ears always do that? It's adorable.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the photos!

Pam


----------



## Eve (Dec 19, 2005)

Your photos are absolutely gorgeous! :inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 19, 2005)

What beautiful pics! As I was looking at them Icould feel so much love coming from all three...from Varna, herhusband, and from Lucy. She's a very lucky bunny! (And it's adorablethe way her ears go too...so cute!) Thanks so much for sharing...theyare truly precious...


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 19, 2005)

It's always great to see you and yours, Varna.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Dec 19, 2005)

Great photos! :bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Gave you the new picture of Lucy as your avatar. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 19, 2005)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing, Varna and Jan.

Laura


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 19, 2005)

What a beautiful family! and lovely pictures!

ps- i love your avatar. :love:

Nicole


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 19, 2005)

*lucylocket wrote: *


> thanks alot jan
> 
> they are brilliant :bunnydance:


You are very welcome.

KatyG - her ears are always like that - isn't it cute 

Jan


----------



## ariel (Dec 20, 2005)

Varna!! Wow Lucy looks great!! And so do you and your hubby, Lucy is one lucky rabbit to be living with you guys.

It's gret to see you, it's nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 20, 2005)

hi there katy g 

yes as jan said her ears are allways like this 

at first i thought god what are people going to think 

a disabled girl and now a disabled bunny 

but she my baby loose 

short for lucy and we all love her to pieces and she is a very spoilt girl as well 

varna xxxx


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 20, 2005)

Disabled bunny, cuz of her ear? No way, it adds to her charm! She's gorgeous!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 20, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of you and your girl!:sunshine:


----------



## JimD (Dec 20, 2005)

*lucylocket wrote: *


> at first i thought god what are people going to think
> 
> a disabled girl and now a disabled bunny
> 
> ...




IMO....You have all the abilities that count 

Remember, varna....

_"..... through his eyes we all look the same"_


----------

